# Water Seperator / Filter questions???



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.parker.com/portal/site/PARKER/menuitem.338f315e827b2c6315731910237ad1ca/?vgnextoid=94639bd01975e210VgnVCM10000048021dacRCRD&vgnextfmt=default&vgnextfmt=EN&productcategory=productline&vgnextdiv=687630&vgnextcatid=2703508&vgnextcat=GASOLINE+SPIN-ON+TYPE+ASSEMBLIES+%28MARINE%29&Wtky=


What are you Guys using to protect those Outboards. I'm almost ready to repower and want to keep water and trash out of my future..............Thanks for any input...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Snagged Line said:


> What are you Guys using to protect those Outboards. I'm almost ready to repower and want to keep water and trash out of my future..............Thanks for any input...


Here is what I put on mine; 1 for each motor.
Particularly like them because they are rated 10 micron, the most important benefit is that you can visually see and drain any contaminants off.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Anything like what Dawgonit has, even if it does not have the bowl on it. I like the bowls also to be able to see if there is debris or water, and be able to drain it. Sierra also makes replacement filters for those.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you have the assembly part # and a source where to purchace??


Edit: it apears to be this one. 
Anyone local sell them??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-RACOR-3..._Accessories_Gear&hash=item19d7b56da4&vxp=mtr


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Snagged Line said:


> Do you have the assembly part # and a source where to purchace??
> 
> Edit: it apears to be this one.
> Anyone local sell them??
> ...


Call covington heavy duty on hwy 29. You can get a standard water seperator with mount.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the input... Good info...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

west marine & they'll (usually) price match if you find an internet comparison.

they come completely assembled & ready to install, you might have to purchase the in/out barbs if you don't already have any.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

DAWGONIT said:


> west marine & they'll (usually) price match if you find an internet comparison.
> 
> they come completely assembled & ready to install, you might have to purchase the in/out barbs if you don't already have any.


I saw a water seperator at tractor supply, 29.99 with drain petcock on bottom with in out barbs on it


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

here is a link to the accompanying info/directions 
​*320R-RAC Series
*Gasoline Fuel Filter/Water Separators
http://www.marinefilters.net/v/vspfiles/pdf/320RRAC01.pdf


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

When you install the in and outs, use a fuel tolerant pipe dope. DO NOT USE TEFLON TAPE!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

DOUBLE "D" & LV said:


> Anything like what Dawgonit has, even if it does not have the bowl on it. I like the bowls also to be able to see if there is debris or water, and be able to drain it. Sierra also makes replacement filters for those.


But spend the extra money and get one that has the Stainless steel mount.

The powdercoated ones look good for a year or 2 and then look like crap.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I would buy the Boss local, then the filters on internet if u want. Returns are hell if it is not what you wanted online


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Complete

http://www.surplusunlimited.com/mm5...re_Code=1&Product_Code=3516&Category_Code=625


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Bobby, I like the looks of that one. I will use those on the new boat for sure.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the Link Bobby, I think I'm gonna go ahead with the SS one....Thanks for everyone's input...


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

SaltAddict said:


> Bobby, I like the looks of that one. I will use those on the new boat for sure.


Sounds like the right number came in on your bonus?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Snagged Line said:


> Thanks for the Link Bobby, I think I'm gonna go ahead with the SS one....Thanks for everyone's input...


Free, don't know if anyone can use it..... 
Takes a water seperator filter


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

saintsfann76 said:


> Free, don't know if anyone can use it.....
> Takes a water seperator filter
> View attachment 69986


 


WOW, what a nice gesture. I hope someone puts it to good use.... thanks for the offer saintsfan76...


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

No problem just doesn't used a barbed hose obviously but with a visit to hardware store few bucks it would work out.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

I see one major problem with the above filter installation. The plastic bowl Racor's are not approved for bilge mounting. Only metal bowls are approved for bilge installations.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Standards vs. Regulations
I own a 2004 Aquasport with twin outboards and want to know about the fuel/water separator bowl mounted on the fuel filters. I read that the USCG requires the metal bowl on enclosed engine compartments (fire resistance), while on outboards the plastic clear bowl is allowed. My fuel filters are mounted in the aft bilge compartment on the transom. Could I use the much more practical clear bowl, or do I still need the metal ones because the filter is in the bilge compartment?

Marcelo Remotti
Metuchen, NJ
John Adey: The answer in your case is based on the difference between federal regulations and standards; you have an outboard-powered boat and therefore you are not subjected to the fuel regulations. From an ABYC standards standpoint, you can use a clear bowl because the location is not inside a "gasoline engine space" (as per ABYC H-24 Permanently Installed Gasoline Fuel Systems, www.abycinc.org). If you had, let's say, a generator in that space, then you need a unit that passes the "fire test" (a metal bowl is generally used to meet this requirement). There are manufacturers that have a clear bowl with a metal shield that allows you to still see the fuel in the filter and determine if it's dirty or has water in it. The good news is that if a builder advertises that he follows the ABYC standards, then he also complies with the federal regulations plus much, much more!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks lastcast. That is handy info. I still try to mount mine outside the bilge for convenience and visibility.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> The plastic bowl Racor's are not approved for bilge mounting. Only metal bowls are approved for bilge installations.


*For inboard engines.....Yes. *


----------

